

Show HN: An Easier Way To Create Windows Batch Files - dmitripopov
http://www.makebatchfiles.com

======
dmitripopov
Hello, dear critics! :) My "Make Batch Files" tool is in early alpha version,
so I'd like to hear any feedback or criticism, especially regarding the idea
itself.

